

Ask HN: Is Tor Browser unsafe? - thangalin

Upon posting a Tor Browser link on Facebook (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.torproject.org&#x2F;download&#x2F;download-easy.html), a Security Check prompted me that the link might be &quot;unsafe&quot; (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;QNLOCci.png).<p>Why would linking to the Tor Browser be considered &quot;unsafe&quot;?
======
J_Darnley
Because facebook doesn't want people using a browser that is hard to track.

------
jordsmi
Facebook blocks plenty of legit things. To be honest, if you don't know what
you are doing tor can be pretty unsafe.

Think about the general population who uses facebook. They wouldn't have a
good time browsing the onions

